# G-Priv/Big Baby Beast RBA/Alien Wire Nightmare



## Coldcat (25/2/17)

Sigh.. So I'm stumped... After fighting this for now 4 hours if not longer..

Got Demon Killer Wick n Wire today. Cleaned up my big baby beast from scratch, Hot water and dried thoroughly. Did a 5 wrap build duel build 3.5mm. Both coils fired well. Put on cap of RBA, Fired again, good (don't recall mod detecting new resistance), Wicked filled up tank. Get atomiser shoted error. Unscrew and put back on picks up then new coil and sets it to something like 2.1 ohms. Figured coils might be touching, drained and started over again.

Then the nightmare started. Shortest story: Eventually went down to a 3mm 4 wrap build. device keeps reading irregular. I can take it off put it on and will read 0.8, then repeat and get 1.2 then again 0.5 and so on. I'm pretty sure coiled Alien wire 0.3*0.8+32GA should read close to 0.2-0.3? Used steam-engine.org to try calculate it, however can't find a resistance rating on this wire anywhere to be sure what I'm calculating is 100% correct.

One stage even thought perhaps there was a loose wire off cut on the RBA and did another clean..

Put a 0.15 stock coil in. Reads around 0.16-0.17 but consistent.

Discovered my one screw wasn't tight enough, tightened it eventually better with a replacement screw.

Right now I'm at 0.6-0.8 then 1.2 once wicked (wtf?) then test fire and atomiser shortened error again.. I'm done for the night. Going tomorrow use my old wire (Nichrome 24ga) and see if that works as before.


----------



## Jp1905 (25/2/17)

Also check the 510 on the mod,I had a dirty 510 this morning and ended up getting the same issues,and yes,as you said coils could be touching somewhere inside.


Sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## Coldcat (25/2/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Also check the 510 on the mod,I had a dirty 510 this morning and ended up getting the same issues,and yes,as you said coils could be touching somewhere inside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310


oh yeah never mentioned that. scrubbed it about 30mins ago, even popped out the pin to have a look thought perhaps was water in there, it's dry and clean. when I put stock coil have no issues.\

Can't see the coil touching at all either. Will try again tomorrow and see. perhaps this alien wire is just not for me.


----------



## Coldcat (26/2/17)

so, decided to pull my ohm reader out and get the following:

2.4 for the baby beast. 
0.2 on my transformer which I built yesterday afternoon. Something I forgot about. This build has 5 wraps too. 

Clearly it's to do with the baby beast and not my build. 

Going to replace the o ring on the rba and see now.


----------



## wikus (26/2/17)

Baby beast rba has literally got no space in it to do a proper build, bought myself a Pharoah tank for my builds, using stock coils for my baby beast. Good luck with the rba hope u get it sorted.


----------



## Coldcat (26/2/17)

I'm having same issue with my previous wire. Irregular readings. When I have it my ohm reader and poke the posts the readings fluctuate, So thought it's the RBA that perhaps shorting. However when I have no wire in, and poke the posts nothing reads, surely if there's a short in the RBA would get some reading? ... So stumped.


----------



## William Vermaak (26/2/17)

Hey dude, I had a similar one last night. Turned out that the 510 on the bottom of the RBA was not making descent contact with the deck. I took out the deck and then pushed in the 510 pin on the bottom of the RBA as far in as it could go. Screwed in the deck and voila. Hope it's that bud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (26/2/17)

Just check that insulator at your positive post still looks good. Maybe it's damaged? Other than that check 510 connector at atie and mod. Make sure there is no juice or shrapnel there to cause issues. Also check that postive post at bottom of RBA can make easy contact with the positive pin where it screws into atie base.


----------



## ET (26/2/17)

Sometimes it's the big baby beast rba oring that causes the hassles. Sometimes you have to replace the oring or even add another one on top of the old one as the original perishes or is not thick enough so when you screw the rba into the base it pushes the 510 pin down too far and you get shorts on the deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (26/2/17)

ok so. 

Replaced the o-ring on RBA
Replaced all the screws with new ones
Rebuilt the coils, cause others were no longer neat from me handling the RBA.
Also made sure all the contacts were flat, so coil was twisted just before going in as the screws go in from sides. 
Coil was reading 0.2-0.3 on reader, So was happy to move forward.
On G-Priv it fluctuates still but not near as bad as it was before 0.316 - 0.418
When I fire it says 0.29.
Feeling a little bit better but not 100% happy cause I've never had an issue like this before and certainly hate not understanding why.

Going to wick now and see. 

To those trying to help me, thank you.


----------



## Coldcat (26/2/17)

Seems fine now. yoh what a mission that was. Alien wire is nice got to say.


----------



## William Vermaak (26/2/17)

Glad you got it bud. I've found that Kanthal does fluctuate a lot. That's why it can't be used in TC, but it is an awesome vape though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter (26/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Glad you got it bud. I've found that Kanthal does fluctuate a lot. That's why it can't be used in TC, but it is an awesome vape though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kanthal wire can't be used in tc because it's tcr curve is pretty much straight ie - it's resistance doesn't change at all.
Your mod doesn't read temperature, it reads the resistance of the coil. Wire like stainless steel and titanium increase in resistance as they heat up, which is how the temp is regulated. The bigger the tcr curve, the better the mod can regulate...

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## William Vermaak (26/2/17)

Dexter said:


> Kanthal wire can't be used in tc because it's tcr curve is pretty much straight ie - it's resistance doesn't change at all.
> Your mod doesn't read temperature, it reads the resistance of the coil. Wire like stainless steel and titanium increase in resistance as they heat up, which is how the temp is regulated. The bigger the tcr curve, the better the mod can regulate...



Thanx dude. That cleared it up for me. Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (26/2/17)

Remove Rba from base and screw the Rba into chimney section first. Push 510 connector on base from the bottom up as far as it will go and then screw the base onto the Rba deck. See if this helps. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mando (27/2/17)

Hi. Just my 2 cents. The rba can't handle a powerful build. Be careful because you might fry the insulator like i did. Completely melted it lol. Stick to something close to what comes with the RBA to be safe

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Coldcat (27/2/17)

Mando said:


> Hi. Just my 2 cents. The rba can't handle a powerful build. Be careful because you might fry the insulator like i did. Completely melted it lol. Stick to something close to what comes with the RBA to be safe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


thanks, wasn't thinking this wire would be such a powerful build. I put my Nichrome 24g build back in and getting same error so think it's the RBA that's stuffed up now. So going to try get another one cause I'm without a vape at the moment.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Tockit (27/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> thanks, wasn't thinking this wire would be such a powerful build. I put my Nichrome 24g build back in and getting same error so think it's the RBA that's stuffed up now. So going to try get another one cause I'm without a vape at the moment.


Just tried what i suggested above, i had and issue where i was getting atomizer short. but when i loosen the base the error would go away. and ended up screwing the RBA deck into the chimney first and then screw the base on. i think the RBA is shorting out on the base.


----------



## Coldcat (27/2/17)

Tockit said:


> Just tried what i suggested above, i had and issue where i was getting atomizer short. but when i loosen the base the error would go away. and ended up screwing the RBA deck into the chimney first and then screw the base on. i think the RBA is shorting out on the base.


i tried that too, but it's so finicky that when I just so much as tap pressure on it from any angle the ohms change, too sensitive. I also don't want the base to be loose on the device. Want it to be secure to a degree. Only when it's loose does the ohms seem read correct.


----------



## William Vermaak (27/2/17)

@Coldcat. PM me your address, then I'll send you mine. Don't think I'm going to be using it. Can only get to the Post Office over the weekend though.

EDIT: Unless you want to organise a courier to come and collect from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (27/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> @Coldcat. PM me your address, then I'll send you mine. Don't think I'm going to be using it. Can only get to the Post Office over the weekend though.
> 
> EDIT: Unless you want to organise a courier to come and collect from me


Ah that's really so kind of you. I'm about to pop out now and swinging past jucy joes here by me to see if they have, if they do will buy it there so I can vape tonight, (night shift.. fun times)


----------



## William Vermaak (27/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> Ah that's really so kind of you. I'm about to pop out now and swinging past jucy joes here by me to see if they have, if they do will buy it there so I can vape tonight, (night shift.. fun times)


Cool. Let me know. The offer stands.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tockit (27/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> i tried that too, but it's so finicky that when I just so much as tap pressure on it from any angle the ohms change, too sensitive. I also don't want the base to be loose on the device. Want it to be secure to a degree. Only when it's loose does the ohms seem read correct.


If you do it as I explained then you cannot get a reading off it though. The Rba goes onto top section of the tank first then you screw the airflow control base onto the Rba deck and then put it on mod. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (27/2/17)

Ok so got new RBA. Happy chappy again as it works.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## William Vermaak (27/2/17)

Whoop whoop. Glad you got it sorted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (27/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Whoop whoop. Glad you got it sorted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah me too, and thanks again for that offer.


----------



## William Vermaak (27/2/17)

No worries dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (5/3/17)

barely a week later and just got same error. Over this setup going to look for a Genesis RDTA at the vape fest.

Rewicked on Friday, and all been fine till this afternoon when I got low ohm error. then the mod would not read the correct ohms again. Been 0.35 all week with the coils that came with the RBA, Not done anything since Friday rewicking besides top up tank.

Oh well just thought I'd inform you all with my experience with this RBA.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## William Vermaak (5/3/17)

That is very frustrating. Have a look at the iJoy Limitless XL. It's an awesome tank to build with. Love mine to bits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coldcat (5/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> That is very frustrating. Have a look at the iJoy Limitless XL. It's an awesome tank to build with. Love mine to bits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I want a genesis style next, Bit tired of this taking apart aspect of the RDTA's like the baby beast and Limitless XL (And yes I've heard only great feedback and recommendations on this) Got my heart on the CoilArt Azeroth at the moment.


----------



## William Vermaak (5/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> I think I want a genesis style next, Bit tired of this taking apart aspect of the RDTA's like the baby beast and Limitless XL (And yes I've heard only great feedback and recommendations on this) Got my heart on the CoilArt Azeroth at the moment.



Good choice. That's an awesome one. I've got the iJoy RDTA Plus that I used when I started building and it is a big plus to not lose all your juice every-time you want to make a change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mando (5/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> barely a week later and just got same error. Over this setup going to look for a Genesis RDTA at the vape fest.
> 
> Rewicked on Friday, and all been fine till this afternoon when I got low ohm error. then the mod would not read the correct ohms again. Been 0.35 all week with the coils that came with the RBA, Not done anything since Friday rewicking besides top up tank.
> 
> Oh well just thought I'd inform you all with my experience with this RBA.


Damn it's such a shame. But honestly i don't think it's the tank itself. There's been numerous issues with the G-priv that I've heard about. I've also tested this tank on 2 different mods without any issues. The only bad thing that happened to me was frying the insulator by modifying 3mm coils into 2.5mm coils. It still vaped though haha. It might also be the wire but that's also strange as you can tune it to tickle your fancy. It's an oddity you experiencing. Maybe try your exact build or tank thats giving an issue on another mod and see. Let me know what you find. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (5/3/17)

Mando said:


> Damn it's such a shame. But honestly i don't think it's the tank itself. There's been numerous issues with the G-priv that I've heard about. I've also tested this tank on 2 different mods without any issues. The only bad thing that happened to me was frying the insulator by modifying 3mm coils into 2.5mm coils. It still vaped though haha. It might also be the wire but that's also strange as you can tune it to tickle your fancy. It's an oddity you experiencing. Maybe try your exact build or tank thats giving an issue on another mod and see. Let me know what you find.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


unable to test on another mod at the moment. however using pre-made atomizers worked no issues at all, hence my thinking it's the RBA. Also this is the default coil that came in the RBA, not like I built anything wrong this time like I _might _have done before. Did search for g-priv issues and not found much on the device. Love to hear what type of issues you speak about.


----------



## Coldcat (5/3/17)

@*Hakhan *care to elaborate on what you disagree with in my post?


----------



## Mando (5/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> unable to test on another mod at the moment. however using pre-made atomizers worked no issues at all, hence my thinking it's the RBA. Also this is the default coil that came in the RBA, not like I built anything wrong this time like I _might _have done before. Did search for g-priv issues and not found much on the device. Love to hear what type of issues you speak about.


We aren't talking about the premade. You think it's the rba base? You should do some more testing. Like putting on another mod. Once you do that you'll have more conclusive evidence 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (5/3/17)

Mando said:


> We aren't talking about the premade. You think it's the rba base? You should do some more testing. Like putting on another mod. Once you do that you'll have more conclusive evidence
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Keep forgetting I have a Omnitester that matches the same erratic ohm readings I get on the G-priv.  Tomorrow will try test on my buds mod.


----------



## Mando (5/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> Keep forgetting I have a Omnitester that matches the same erratic ohm readings I get on the G-priv.  Tomorrow will try test on my buds mod.


Damn that does sound crappy now. At this point we aren't sure if its the RBA base or the wire. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (6/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> so, decided to pull my ohm reader out and get the following:
> 
> 2.4 for the baby beast.
> 0.2 on my transformer which I built yesterday afternoon. Something I forgot about. This build has 5 wraps too.
> ...


I feel your frustration.My guess is it is touching something in the deck.Aliens can be a bit larger but don't give up on them,they are about my favorite coil for flavor.I'm not familiar with the baby beast deck room wise.If you are interested in a tank that in my opinion is the commercial tank of the year the OBS Engine has it all.Top flavor,large juice capacity and an ample deck.Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat (6/3/17)

kev mac said:


> Aliens can be a bit larger


Just to clarify. I've got the default claptons in the new RBA, ones already installed when you purchase the RBA. And still getting the issue.


----------



## Coldcat (6/3/17)

Popped it on an evic mod now and its jumping around too. Loosened the rba just a little and seems more stable on my mod, just worried it might leak.


----------



## Mando (6/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> Popped it on an evic mod now and its jumping around too. Loosened the rba just a little and seems more stable on my mod, just worried it might leak.


Gosh. Did you replace the glass when you put the rba base in?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (6/3/17)

Mando said:


> Gosh. Did you replace the glass when you put the rba base in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


haha yeah doesn't fit at all without the correct glass.


----------



## Mando (6/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> haha yeah doesn't fit at all without the correct glass.


Lol. Just strange what you going through man. You should go to the place you bought it from and maybe they can help you a bit better

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat (6/3/17)

Mando said:


> Lol. Just strange what you going through man. You should go to the place you bought it from and maybe they can help you a bit better
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


yeah did.. Not really much they could do, just implied that chinese made stuff never really lasts.


----------



## Mando (6/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> yeah did.. Not really much they could do, just implied that chinese made stuff never really lasts.


Lol sometimes. But I've had my tank with the RBA since release without any issues. Even the new owner of my first one also has no issues. Im waiting on my second big baby to arrive lol. The refill mechanism is just so great lol. Is a shame you going through this mate. I wish i could help you some more but seems like our hands are tied now

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (6/3/17)

Mando said:


> Lol sometimes. But I've had my tank with the RBA since release without any issues. Even the new owner of my first one also has no issues. Im waiting on my second big baby to arrive lol. The refill mechanism is just so great lol. Is a shame you going through this mate. I wish i could help you some more but seems like our hands are tied now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


It's all good man. 
I love the refill on this tank too. Can't imagine going back to the old style ever again.


----------



## Mando (6/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> It's all good man.
> I love the refill on this tank too. Can't imagine going back to the old style ever again.


It sucks trust me lol. Really hoping some other manufacturers implement it to

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/3/17)

AFAIK the post holes on the RBA are only 2mm big, alien coils are pretty thick and square, to me it sounds like you are probably tightening really hard in order to trap the leads and the screws are probably pinching/breaking the leads and causing the shorts, or they eventually work free and cause your shorts. The wire you are using is not really optimal for this, I'd suggest getting a decent RDA if you want to use more exotic coils.


----------



## Coldcat (6/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> AFAIK the post holes on the RBA are only 2mm big, alien coils are pretty thick and square, to me it sounds like you are probably tightening really hard in order to trap the leads and the screws are probably pinching/breaking the leads and causing the shorts, or they eventually work free and cause your shorts. The wire you are using is not really optimal for this, I'd suggest getting a decent RDA if you want to use more exotic coils.


Get what you saying: However.. I'm currently running with the default pre installed coils, Look like claptons. So it's not the case with what you saying. If I had put alien wires into the new RBA I would understand that as an anomaly. The alien coils I have are actually not that much thicker if not the same if I look at them. but regardless of this it's not the wire in this new RBA with the same problem.


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/3/17)

Hmmm sorry I didn't read properly where you said you using the premade coils. You still may have sliced the wire with over tightening, if we eliminate the old RBA and the type of wire, then I'd try install new coils and check how tight you are screwing them in, failing that you may just have rotten luck and got two duds in a row.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (8/3/17)

And you checked for juice in the base again? 
Also just had another idea. Try assembling your tank bit by bit from the base and upwards ON the mod. So tighten base first, then rba coil, then etc. Just hold onto the base of the tank for all the upward bits so you don't overtighten your tank base onto the 510. Sorry not good at explaining but hopefully you get the idea


----------

